# Jade Club Exclusive: Oskar Van Deventer Treasure Chest Cube



## CUBER888 (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## HavoCentral (Jan 22, 2012)

sadly I am not a member. any one have a spare invite?


----------



## Kyle™ (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, I want one of these right now. Invite Invite Invite.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 24, 2012)

Do you have to solve the entire cube or can you open it after F2L already?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 24, 2012)

What's in the USB? (can't watch vid...school blocks YouTube)


----------



## Goosly (Jan 24, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Do you have to solve the entire cube or can you open it after F2L already?


 
He showed it will not open after doing a U turn. So you have to solve the entire cube


----------



## Stefan (Jan 24, 2012)

Goosly said:


> He showed it will not open after doing a U turn. So you have to solve the entire cube


 
Think again.


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 24, 2012)

If you pause around 1:43 it looks like the "lock" pieces are not symmetrical. But it doesn't seem to be connected to all 3 layers, so you might be able to open it by doing F2L x2.


----------



## benskoning (Jan 24, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Think again.


 The way the it works is there are latches that make it so if it is not solved it will not open.

can someone invite me.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 24, 2012)

benskoning said:


> The way the it works is there are latches that make it so if it is not solved it will not open.


 
So do the latches reach from the last layer through the middle layer to lock the first layer? Or how does that work?


----------



## Owen (Jan 24, 2012)

If you do F2L, you CAN open it. (The D layer, if you do cross on bottom.)

I ordered one a few weeks ago, it should be here by now, but it's not.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 24, 2012)

how much do these cost?


----------



## benskoning (Jan 24, 2012)

Stefan said:


> So do the latches reach from the last layer through the middle layer to lock the first layer? Or how does that work?



i think so my friend has one of these and he showed me the mech.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 24, 2012)

Someone is spreading misinformation, either you (and Goosly) or Oskar (and Owen).



Oskar at http://www.shapeways.com/model/113084/gift_cube.html?gid=sg13603 said:


> Gift Cube is produced by Mefferts for Jade Club as Oskar's Treasure Chest.





Oskar at http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=212931#p212931 said:


> solving the top two layers [of the Gift Cube] is sufficient.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 24, 2012)

How does one get into this "jade club"? Or obtain one of these


----------



## garcijo (Jan 25, 2012)

I need to buy one of these, does anyone have any extra invitations?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 25, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> How does one get into this "jade club"?


 
http://jadeclub.org/ => About The Jade Club


----------



## Sillas (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice cube, and creative idea.


----------



## r_517 (Jan 25, 2012)

Can anyone please invite me really want to get one
Edit: Thanks for the invitation from KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS!


----------



## jrb (Jan 25, 2012)

Could someone please invite me? This looks awesome. Thank you to anyone who invites me


----------



## benmeister (Jan 25, 2012)

That looks like an awesome puzzle. I would probably store a small amount of lubix in there  Can I get an invite?


----------



## Kyle™ (Jan 25, 2012)

Sign up.
Use invitation code "ABCDGFU" *3 uses left*
Afterward you will be prompted to choose a membership.
Skip this part, click "login" at the top of the page.
Your email will contain your password.
Sign in and check the top of the page for your invitation code.
Post your invitation code here after you sign up so others can join.
Everyone gets their treasure cube


----------



## benmeister (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks! but.... $36? Holy crap! Also, I can't seem to get to my invitation code... DOH!


----------



## Kyle™ (Jan 25, 2012)

benmeister said:


> Thanks! but.... $36? Holy crap! Also, I can't seem to get to my invitation code... DOH!


 
the invitation code should be the same as the password that they gave you.


----------



## Shamankian (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you Kyle, really appreciate the invitation. I do believe I threw you a PM on youtube before I saw your message on here, so you can just delete that one, as I already redeemed your code. Again, thank you.


/Kian


----------



## Owen (Jan 25, 2012)

I just got mine! It's interesting!


----------



## Shamankian (Jan 25, 2012)

Just bought mine, along with the... Imperial cube I think it was called? It looked pretty and it wasn't that expensive so I just picked it up  Expensive week in terms of cubing for me, treasure chest, imperial and v-cube 3... I hope it will be worth it 


/Kian


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 25, 2012)

I want to be invited!


----------



## benmeister (Jan 25, 2012)

Alright, if anyone else needs invites use

ABCDGGG

Hooray!


----------



## cubernya (Jan 25, 2012)

This thing looks awesome. I can finally store something inside my cube 

Is the x% how much is off the normal price?

Also, if you want to be invited, PM me


----------



## musicninja17 (Jan 26, 2012)

This cube is what i've been waiting for someone to bring to light for a long time. I've sat for hours trying to sketch up a complete locking design. I'm already in there, but I haven't paid; and I don't see any option for the treasure chest cube ....any help here?

it's like it's text only at the very bottom of the page.
Do I have to pay the membership fee, _then_ additionally for the cube?

NVM, GOT IT....
for some reason it was loading funny. THANK YOU benmeister.
How many weeks should I expect for shipping? Just ordered.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 26, 2012)

You don't have to pay a membership fee.


----------



## Drake (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok, it's not expensive 36$, even if you need to pay the memership fees i think. The cost of production of it is way over 36$, plus you got the usb drive.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 26, 2012)

im a member how did you get that,


----------



## Kyle™ (Jan 26, 2012)

guinepigs rock said:


> im a member how did you get that,



Simple steps below.

Sign up.
Use invitation code from this thread.
Afterward you will be prompted to choose a membership.
Skip this part by clicking "login" at the top of the page.
Check your E-mail.
Your email will contain your password so you can login.
Sign in and check the top of the page for your invitation code.
Post your invitation code here after you sign up so others can join.
Click "puzzles" on the side of the page.
Scroll down and find the treasure cube, click buy.
Everyone gets their treasure cube


----------



## Drake (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah but it's not a speecubed, I know that they will be so much people complanning of the turning, cause that cube doesn't corner cut at all, great for collection, but not a speedcube.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 26, 2012)

Drake said:


> Yeah but it's not a speecubed, I know that they will be so much people complanning of the turning, cause that cube doesn't corner cut at all, great for collection, but not a speedcube.


 
Doesn't matter hides drugs


----------



## garcijo (Jan 26, 2012)

How much time does it take for the site to validate my membership payment?


----------



## vami (Jan 26, 2012)

if anyone else needs invites use ABCDGHJ


----------



## MatthewY (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## musicninja17 (Jan 26, 2012)

You have to have an invite, but you do _not_ have to pay a membership fee to get the "club only" stuff.


----------



## Owen (Jan 26, 2012)

You do not have to pay the membership fee. All you need is an invite, and you can order the cube.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 27, 2012)

I ran out of invites for Jade Club and my friend wants to order some cubes from there. Can someone give [email protected] an invite?


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 27, 2012)

I forgot to post my code!

Remember when you sign up post your jade club invite here along with the number of invites left on it.

ABCDGHR *2 invites*

ABCDGJV *3 invites

ABCDGJU *2 invites*

ABCDGMR *3 invites*
Tell me when you use an invite!


----------



## jonlin (Jan 28, 2012)

jrb said:


> Could someone please invite me? This looks awesome. Thank you to anyone who invites me


 
Josh, remember me, Jonathan Lin from River Hill 2012? Please invite me, and anyone else who gets in.


----------



## Shamankian (Jan 29, 2012)

I just bought the VIP+ membership thing thing, and I am wondering where the "VIP Lounge" and some of the other stuff is? Anyone care to explain? (Sorry for a minor hijacking).


----------



## musicninja17 (Jan 31, 2012)

How long does shipping from meffert's shipping take usually? (mid-USA)

It says they open back up feb 2 after the spring festivities.


----------



## irontwig (Jan 31, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> I forgot to post my code!
> 
> Remember when you sign up post your jade club invite here along with the number of invites left on it.
> 
> ...


 
Used the third one.
ABCDGJM (3 invites left)


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 31, 2012)

I have seen other versions of this (not such pretty stickers/tiles) that were about 25 dollar in Japan and generally available. This one seems to turn nicer though


----------



## iSolve (Jan 31, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> I forgot to post my code!
> 
> Remember when you sign up post your jade club invite here along with the number of invites left on it.
> 
> ...


 
I used ABCDGHQ. Thanks.


----------



## boogjong (Feb 1, 2012)

I used ABCDGJJ. thanks


Cool Frog said:


> I forgot to post my code!
> 
> Remember when you sign up post your jade club invite here along with the number of invites left on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## g00fy (Feb 13, 2012)

> I forgot to post my code!
> 
> Remember when you sign up post your jade club invite here along with the number of invites left on it.
> 
> ...



I used the ABCDGJU invite. Thanks a lot!


----------



## conn9 (Feb 29, 2012)

yoyocrazy92373 said:


> Thanks to my referrer!
> 
> Free Code: ABCDGLT
> 
> Good for one use as of 2/18/2012 7:05 PM Pacific


 
^Thank you!


----------



## nickcolley (Feb 29, 2012)

Used ABCDGMR 

Here's some:
ABCDGNS - 2
ABCDGNT - 2
ABCDGNU - 2
ABCDGNV - 2

(these all have two uses, lemme know if you use one.)

Yay for gmail


----------



## cubernya (Feb 29, 2012)

ABCDGGQ is mine (3 uses)


----------



## cubingawsumness (Mar 2, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> ABCDGGQ is mine (3 uses)


 
used one

oh and mine is ABCDGOO


----------



## conn9 (Mar 3, 2012)

They've not sent me a confirmation email for 2 days, did I use an already used code (don't think I did) or does it just take a while?


----------



## CubingSeb (May 3, 2012)

hey i have been looking for some weeks for an invitation for the jade club 
does anyone got a spare one for me??
i would really appriciate i when you would invite me


----------



## LarsN (May 3, 2012)

I have one: ABCDGHL


----------



## CoryThigpen (May 3, 2012)

LarsN said:


> I have one: ABCDGHL


Thanks. Invite code "ABCDGSJ" has 3 invites remaining as of right now.

Is anybody else not able to see the puzzle images that are for sale? 90%+ of them are white boxes for me.


----------



## BlueDevil (May 3, 2012)

CoryThigpen said:


> Thanks. Invite code "ABCDGSJ" has *2* invites remaining as of right now.



Another code for those who want it: 'ABCDGSK'

Also, I have no trouble viewing the for-sale items.


----------



## CoryThigpen (May 16, 2012)

So I paid for the VIP membership, got my Jade Cube in the mail, but am still listed on their web site as unpaid. Nice.

The Jade Cube is tiny. I took it apart and the only thing I saw that resembled an RFID chip was burried within one of the two green center caps. I really wish they hadn't made two sides green. It's a pain to solve. Should I lube this and see what times I can get with it or just put it away?


----------



## Owen (May 16, 2012)

There was a purpose for the RFID tags, but I don't remember what it was. I think it had something to do with timing solves and storing them, one of Uwe Meffert's crazy ideas.

Personally, I am unsettled by RFID chips.


----------



## CoryThigpen (May 17, 2012)

Sounds correct. I saw something about the RFID tag being for timing somehow. 

Best time on the Jade Cube is 1;10.43. Ugh. Back to my ZhanChi.


----------



## axe97 (Jun 2, 2012)

Bump. I just got my treasure chest cube. Pretty disappointed that I didn't get a usb drive. I guess that 30th anniversary is over. I got some necklace jewel thing


----------



## Owen (Jun 2, 2012)

The "necklace jewel thing" is MUCH better than the flash drive.


----------



## maxracer176 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Jade club invites anyone?*

Hi. I am a new member to this forum so this is my first ever post. Here goes. My freind and I have been hearing about the Jade club from Mefferts and we'd like to join because it sounds pretty cool. If any of you guys who are caring to look at this post if you're in the Club and have any invites left please pm me, as I would really like to be in the Jade Club! Also how did I do on my first post?


----------



## cubernya (Oct 30, 2012)

maxracer176 said:


> Hi. I am a new member to this forum so this is my first ever post. Here goes. My freind and I have been hearing about the Jade club from Mefferts and we'd like to join because it sounds pretty cool. If any of you guys who are caring to look at this post if you're in the Club and have any invites left please pm me, as I would really like to be in the Jade Club! Also how did I do on my first post?



Look through this thread. I can almost guarantee that there are many codes unused


----------



## Arogama (Jan 30, 2013)

*Hello I am a desperate cube solver*

Hello my fellow cube solvers i am new to this website and it has come to my attention that i am missing a very nice puzzle to my collection of cubes. I have to be a member of the Jade Club but i need an invitation. I want the Treasure Chest Cube. This cube is important to me i just need and invitation.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 30, 2013)

No need look on Mefferts or HKNowstore


----------



## CY (Mar 9, 2013)

I will give a code to anyone who wants one... Just PM me


----------



## csboo03 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Jade Club Requests Forum*

Hi I Am csboo03 a cuber looking forward to getting into the Jade Club by Mefferts: jadeclub.org.

I was thinking on this forum people could post saying " I need an invite " and if they get accepted they can update the post saying they got one. And people can give each other Jade Club invites. You may need to say also in a reply your First And Last Name And email so the person can invite You! If you have an invite please give it to me and other people can request and get invites!



I need an Invite!


----------



## Kyle Mccarthy (Sep 24, 2014)

*Jade Club Invitation?*

Hi, i was just wondering if anyone has any invitation's to The http://jadeclub.org/ 
If you do could you please PM me, Once i get invited i will be more than happy to invite people


----------



## Echo Cubing (Sep 24, 2014)

It's a nice cubes,looked very


----------



## skycubes (Nov 1, 2014)

didn't know where to post this and didn't want to start another thread but if anyone missed the treasure chest before there back in stock on mefferts.com !


----------



## projectile212 (Aug 17, 2015)

*Used your code.*



cubingawsumness said:


> used one
> 
> oh and mine is ABCDGOO



I used Your code. Thank you! I am appreciative you would do that.


----------



## candyslut (Aug 25, 2015)

Cool Frog said:


> I forgot to post my code!
> 
> Remember when you sign up post your jade club invite here along with the number of invites left on it.
> 
> ...



I used ABCDGJV. Thank you so much.
My invite code is ABCDIRI


----------



## cubemaster230 (Feb 17, 2016)

hi bro this is cubemaster230, sincere request for the code. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GlitchedUpCuber (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello, GlitchedUpCuber. I have used the code "ABCDGNS" for my free invitation to The Jade Club. Thank you for your kindness for all of these invitations.


----------



## Seanliu (Apr 2, 2016)

I bought one before this became exclusive, in both white and black.

Lucky me


----------



## ArtOfTheVoid (Feb 3, 2021)

I know I sound foolish to ask but is it alright if I have a Jade Club invite I really am interested in cubing (Though I Suck at it) because I think it's fun. So may I have an invite


----------



## ArtOfTheVoid (Feb 3, 2021)

No! JadeClub needs flash and flash is dead for good.


----------

